# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Χήνες

## kalogeros

:: εχω 4 χηνες δεν ξερω το φυλο τους, μονο μιας την οποια την ειδα οτι γεννα οι υπολοιπες αν υποτεθει οτι ειναι θηλυκες θα γεννησουν ανεξαρτητα εαν ζευγαρωσουν ? (μπορει να γραφω @@@@@@ αλλα δεν κατεχω ) ::  ::  ::

----------


## Anestisko

Απο τα λιγα που ξερω...... εαν οι χινες σου ειναι θυληκες και ταυτοχρωνα δεν εχεις καποια αρσενικα πολυ πιθανον να γεννανε κλουβια αυγουλακια.....
   καλυτερα ομως να σου απαντησουν για πιο σιγουρα οι ειδικοι........ :wink:

----------


## koukoulis

Βρε παιδιά, αν δεν υπάρχει αρσενικό, εννοείται ότι τα αβγά θα είναι άσπορα. Τώρα για κλούβια, Ανέστη εννοείς χαλασμένα που δεν τρώγονται ή άσπορα; kalogeros, γιατί δεν σπας τα αβγό που γέννησε η χήνα για να δεις εάν έχει σπόρο μέσα του; Και έχω διαβάσει στο φόρουμ, ότι για να ζευγαρώσουν οι χήνες χρειάζονται νερό να κολυμπούν. Και ποια η ηλικία τους;

----------


## kalogeros

koukouli καλημερα, εχω σπασει αυγο (το εχω φαει, τελειο) αλλα δεν καταλαβα αν ειχε ή οχι οσο για νερο εχουν και κανουν μπανιο

----------


## mixalis91

δεν τις εχεις δει να ζευγαρωνουν ποτε? οι χηνες δεν ξεχωριζουν ευκολα τα αρσενικα απο τα θηλυκα, ενα εμπειρο ματι μπορει να τα καταλαβει τα ενηλικα πουλια μονο! τα μικρα αρκετα δυσκολα αν τα κοιταξεις απο πισω και παλι δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα δειξει κατι. βγαλε μια φωτο να δουμε τις χηνες! αν δεν εχεις αρσενικο εννοειται οτι τα αυγα θα ειναι ασπορα! αν ειναι ολες θηλυκες θα γεννανε ασπορα αυγα και θα καθησουν να τα κλωσσησουν αλλα δεν θα βγαλεις κανενα χηνακι. εστω και ενας αρσενικος αν ειναι και εχει ταιριαξει με τις χηνες θα ζευγαρωσει. δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα ταιριαξει με ολες, εμενα ο αρσενικος ειχε 3 θηλυκες με τις 2 ζευγαρωνει καθε μερα, με την 3 μολις τον πλησιαζε αυτη την κυνηγουσε και την χτυπαγε, ετσι αναγκαστηκα και την εδωσα. ακομη ξερεις ποιο ειδος ειναι η χηνες σου? αν μιλαμε για αγριοχηνες ειναι μονογαμικες.

----------


## kalogeros

δεν τις εχω δει να ζευγαρωνουν
οι 3 ειναι λευκες και η 1 μαλλον τουλουζης

----------


## birdy_num_num

Δεν έχω προσωπικη εμπειρία από χήνες, αλλά θυμάμαι από έναν φίλο που είχε αρκετές ότι οι αρσενικές είναι αρκετά επιθετικές και έχουν πολύ έντονη κτητικότητα χώρου. Καμιά από τις δικές σου δυσανασχετεί όταν πλησιάζουν άνθρωποι?

----------


## kalogeros

Mια εξ αυτων περισσοτερο απο τις αλλες

----------


## melios

συμφωνω οι αρσενικές είναι αρκετά επιθετικές και έχουν πολύ έντονη κτητικότητα χώρου και ποιο εντονη φωνη απο τις θηλυκες.

----------

